# Are you ever too old to Start?? (new from MI)



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone,


"Sgt. Fury" here hailing from Saline, Michigan.

I'm 42 years old and just getting into bow hunting (crazy, I know). Three members of my family are ready: Myself (42), Son (7), Daughter (11). My son and I will bow hunt and my daughter wishes simply to shoot archery... maybe in JOAD. Still working on the wife (tough sell though).

Our first step is to get professionally set-up. I've received recommendations from many people about the following Pro Shops:

- Adams Archery in Milan (everyone refers me to Diane)

- Vans Archery in Whitmore Lake

- Bow Hunters Hangout in Whitmore Lake 
(read the TREMENDOUS review here on AT and how great Eric is.)

*** If anyone has any recommendations, please feel free to share!


Archery Talk is such a great forum and website! I've been reading for days attempting to absorb all of the great advice and reviews here. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!!!!

For the most part, I'll play the newb role and simply read/search and try not to ask too many foolish questions.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:banana::dancing::welcomesign::dancing::banana: You can also check Non Typical in Grass Lake!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*too old?*

No! you will be sorry you missed out on all those years of shooting though!
welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sgt. Fury. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome::wav:


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*Michigan*

:welcomesign: *to A/T*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## MountainMonster (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't think you could ever be to old to start. I had a bow when I was young, but didn't have anyone to shoot with. I kinda got away from it for about 30 years. Last year my youngest son bought a new one and talked me into buying a new one. I'll soon be 49. My other son and his wife got new bows at Christmas. We started shoot 3D clubs this spring. We are going every weekend somewhere to shoot. They are finding it very hard to beat their Dad. We all finish in the top 10 and every now and then one of us will win one. Try 3D clubs though. You will find it addictive and very good practice for hunting.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

MountainMonster said:


> I don't think you could ever be to old to start. I had a bow when I was young, but didn't have anyone to shoot with. I kinda got away from it for about 30 years. Last year my youngest son bought a new one and talked me into buying a new one. I'll soon be 49. My other son and his wife got new bows at Christmas. We started shoot 3D clubs this spring. We are going every weekend somewhere to shoot. They are finding it very hard to beat their Dad. We all finish in the top 10 and every now and then one of us will win one. Try 3D clubs though. You will find it addictive and very good practice for hunting.


Great advice! Would love to get the whole family doing the same thing. Sounds like a blast.


Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I shot a bow the first time in my life on Jan 10th 2008 - exactly 45 days after my 57th birthday. Now I shoot no less that 200 arrows a week and some weeks it well over 500. I am so addicted to target archery that I've even built a 14 target Field course in the woods behind my house.

NO, you're never too old - but come on man, you're still a kid. :tongue:


----------



## smithb39 (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome, another Michigan native.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

smithb39 said:


> Welcome, another Michigan native.


Thank you, glad to be here! I have not been doing this very long and I just ordered my 2nd bow. Wow, this really gets under your skin! Fun stuff....


----------



## ULA24 (Jun 29, 2010)

you are still in your prime!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

BWiz said:


> :welcomesign: to AT!!


Thanks. It's a great site!


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Not to old!*

I think the key thing is not really your age, but your at the perfect age to get your children into Archery!

My father was a tournament archer long before I was born (before compounds as well) and quit archery when I was born. I was looking in the local paper and there was a write up about a 4-H club that did archery which got me interested. That year I purchased a XI Silverhawk and the basic pin sights, but I qualified for state and ended up placing 10th in the state on my first year with basic gear.
I ended up taking a number of state championships in a few different tournaments over the years as well the equipment quality but I would have probably traded that all in for one hunt with my father. 

I would say this could be one of the best bonding things you could do, so for that.... today is the perfect time and age to start archery.


----------

